# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Test για μοναχικούς

## carrot

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.cfm?obj_id=93424

----------


## carrot

Εμένα μου έβγαλε αυτό

Are you a loner by choice? (Loners only please.)

No.

You did not choose to be this way. It is a bit sad when this happens to people. Either you have been shut out of peoples' lives, are hated by many, are an outcast, or what. You didn't choose this. But, you may have to accept it. I'm sorry, you may PM me if you wish. You might want to talk to someone. If I got your outcome wrong, I am sorry. Or if I somehow offened you, I am also sorry.

Να φουντάρω ρε παιδιά να τελειώνουμε?

----------


## niah

χαχαχαχ
Πες μου οτι τα παιρνεις σοβαρα τωρα αυτα..(!) ;ρ

----------


## carrot

Σοβαρά ξεσοβαρά δεν πέφτει και πολύ έξω..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Are you a loner by choice? (Loners only please.)

Yes.

You chose to be that way. For one reason or another. Like it or not, that is what you happen to be. If you don't like it, you may want to change. I'm sorry if I am incorrect. Or if I have somehow offended you.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Συνήθως τέτοια τεστ είναι εξαιρετικά απλοικά και δεν μπορείς να τα λαμβάνεις σοβαρά υπ' όψιν. Νομίζω πως μόνοι μας γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα την αλήθεια για τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## rock

Are you a loner by choice? (Loners only please.)

Half and half.

You like your fair share of solitude. Yet, you also enjoy other peoples' company as well.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν ξανακάνω τεστ. Μόνο εγκυμοσύνης κι αυτό μετά από σκέψη. Γιατί? Γιατί έτσι γουστάρω.;P

----------

